# Albino Nilgai



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Went by the taxidermist to do some processing and witnessed this Albino Nilgai that came off Kenedy County.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Now that is kewl looking.... for a Nilgai.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats really neat ..............seems like you live in Gods country.
Im jealous.................nice mount


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

I thought my black squirrel was impressive. Sweet.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am not sure it is a Albino cause I thoult Albino had red eyes.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

whatever the frick he is...............he is cool and freaky!!!
Man, I would love to have shot him!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am not sure it is a Albino cause I thoult Albino had red eyes.


Looks more like a piebald, but still very impressive.
His nose would be pink as well...........no skin pigment.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am not sure it is a Albino cause I thoult Albino had red eyes.


Plus the taxidermist might not have had any pink eyes on hand...LOL


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Albino Nalgai*

If I recall correctly, there's a full mount of one in the King Ranch Saddle Shop in Kingsville. Tio Kleberg I believe shot it a few years ago. Looks identical to the one in the pic.


----------



## avie (Apr 5, 2018)

A second piebald nilgai, male, was shot in the King Ranch in February 2018. They are not albino.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Not albino -piebald as from above. Rare - yes


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

scwine said:


> If I recall correctly, there's a full mount of one in the King Ranch Saddle Shop in Kingsville. Tio Kleberg I believe shot it a few years ago. Looks identical to the one in the pic.


You are correct

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

How the hell does a 12yr old thread about piebald nilgai get dredged up? Both were killed on the ranch and both by family. I've seen one in 18 years. Saw him once at 800 yards or so and never saw him again.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> How the hell does a 12yr old thread about piebald nilgai get dredged up? Both were killed on the ranch and both by family. I've seen one in 18 years. Saw him once at 800 yards or so and never saw him again.


I think mount is/was being detailed recently and Bigfoot has resurfaced ....


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> How the hell does a 12yr old thread about piebald nilgai get dredged up? Both were killed on the ranch and both by family. I've seen one in 18 years. Saw him once at 800 yards or so and never saw him again.


Itâ€™s called a necrobump.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Really cool. We saw 1 on the Norias during my years of guiding on the KR. Very elusive animals and a lot of fun to hunt.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful nilgai.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> How the hell does a 12yr old thread about piebald nilgai get dredged up?


*avie* 
Registered Users-pm+

Join Date: Apr 05 2018
Posts: 1

New user, hopefully he hangs around and learns the ropes but I doubt it. He hasn't been back since his join date lol.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Could be BaffinBayWizard trying to sneak in the back door???


Trouthunter said:


> *avie*
> Registered Users-pm+
> 
> Join Date: Apr 05 2018
> ...


----------

